

World Income Inequality in one chart - yummyfajitas
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/01/world-income-inequality.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+marginalrevolution/hCQh+(Marginal+Revolution)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jellicle
The author says the chart is adjusted for purchasing power.

But it isn't.

